# Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen so vor Kormoranen​*
Ich mach das ja nun seit 2000 mit dem Anglerboard mit, und ich dachte, es wird wohl nicht mehr viel geben, was ich aus der anglerischen Welt in dieser Zeit noch nicht gehört, gesehen oder gelesen hat..

Und wieder einmal lag ich mit meiner Selbsteinschätzung falsch.

Wie Nordbayern.de berichtet, benutzen Teichwirte in Kreben eine neue Form der Kormoranvergrämung:
Sie benutzen "Anglerpuppen" als Vogelscheuchen ...


Quelle:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/fuerth/mit-list-und-tucke-gegen-den-kormoran-1.5457860

Es steht zwar im Artikel, dass diese "an jeder Ecke des Teiches sitzen würden und *ihre Ruten auswerfen*", allerdings sieht das Foto nicht so aus, als ob die ausgetopften Angler"kollegen" wirklich einen Mechanismus zur Bewegung eingebaut hätten...

Man müsse, so wie geschrieben, auch regelmäßig "die Position der Puppen verändern, neu ausstopfen und mit glitzernden Anhängern wie CDs oder Leuchtstreifen versehen", wie der Teichwirt Arlt berichtet...

Laut dem Teichwirt habe es auch vor der Aktion mit den "Anglervogelscheuchen" immer genügend Fische nach dem Abfischen gegeben
Allerdings hätten Preis und Qualität geschwankt, je nachdem, wie stark besonders die jungen Karpfen im Frühjahr unter den Kormoranattacken leiden mussten. 

Dank der "Anglervogelscheuchen" siejt der Teichwirt der kommenden Karpfenernte nun etwas optimistischer entgegen, da diese den Karpfen "ein etwas ruhigeres Jahr beschert zu haben scheinen"....

Zu was Angler doch alles gut sind - nun sogar als Vogelscheuchen ;-)))))

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## wusel345 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*

Moin Thomas,

wenn ich mich an die ganz frühen Jahre des Angelns zurück erinnere, dann hätte man auch lebende Angler als Vogelscheuchen nehmen können, so abgerissen wie manche aussahen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*

Denen setz ich 'ne Schrift auf wegen übler Nachrede! 

Außerdem liegt bei dem Foto ganz klar eine Urheberrechtsverletzung vor!

Und ich dachte, am Weiher in Greben kann ich mal ganz unbemerkt paar Karpfen ziehen...#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> wenn ich mich an die ganz frühen Jahre des Angelns zurück erinnere, dann hätte man auch lebende Angler als Vogelscheuchen nehmen können, so abgerissen wie manche aussahen.


Du hast mich noch nicht live gesehen - als Mann der Schönste westlich von Moskau.....


Aber (meine) Klamotten sind Gebrauchsartikel ;-)))))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast mich noch nicht live gesehen - als Mann der Schönste westlich von Moskau.....




Sagen wir, zumindest der mit dem schönsten Jogginganzug!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*

pfffffffff................ ;-)))

Davon ab:
Ich hab mich echt weggeschmissen, als ich das mit den Anglern als Vogelscheuche gelesen hab in meiner Medienbaobachtung heute morgen ;-))


----------



## Ulli3D (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*

Na das mit den frühen Jahren des angelns ist definitiv nicht richtig. Wenn man sich die Bilder von Anglern aus den Anfängen des letzten Jahrhunderts anschaut, die gingen "gestriegelt" ans Wasser.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*

Vogelscheuchen.....Kalter Kaffee......

Der DAFV hat sogar eine zur Präsidentin gewählt.

Ging aber nach hinten los, vertreibt nur Angler.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*

pöhse - gefällt mir


----------



## bombe20 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*

auf malle ist es das handtuch, am angelgewässer die vogelscheuche. schon mal darüber nachgedacht? 

ich habe übrigens einen kumpel, der selbst nicht angelt, aber gerne mitkommt. wir nennen ihn liebe voll "die fischscheuche". warum wohl?


----------



## Deep Down (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*

Da gab es doch schon mal einen See, da war ne hölzerne Plattform mit einer Schaufensterpuppe drauf, um die Viecher zu vertreiben.



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Na das mit den frühen Jahren des angelns ist definitiv nicht richtig. Wenn man sich die Bilder von Anglern aus den Anfängen des letzten Jahrhunderts anschaut, die gingen "gestriegelt" ans Wasser.



Ja früher, da war Angeln auch noch eine Passion. Die Erholung stand im Vordergrund und der moosberückte Karpfen durfte  ehrenvoll auch wieder zurück ins Wasser gleiten. 

Und heute? Ja, da musste aufpassen, dass Du Dir beim gesetzlich vorgegebenen Abknüppeln selbst des kleinsten Rotauges diese nicht mit Blutspritzern besudelst


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ja früher, da war Angeln auch noch eine Passion. Die Erholung stand im Vordergrund und der moosberückte Karpfen durfte  ehrenvoll auch wieder zurück ins Wasser gleiten.




Wovon sprichst du eigentlich?


----------



## Deep Down (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*

Ich habe gar nicht gesprochen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. September 2016)

*AW: Angler als Vogelscheuchen - Teichwirte schützen vor Kormoran*

Pathetischen Verschreiber gehabt?


----------

